# European heritage must be protected



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to post it, anyways here you can "admire" what we're becoming hno: .. We destroy our precious heritage without any sense, even when such beauties are concerned, and this is only one of the many legalized disfigurements.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkKzNWemmMQ

I don't think you have to know French to understand it, pictures express this more clearly ..hno:


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Why the HELL was this allowed to be demolished? That makes me sick.

It reminds me of an old church here in Indianapolis that was demolished. hno:


----------



## julian.ds (Aug 23, 2012)

this makes me furious and to want to hit whatever idiot is responsible for this. How﻿ utterly disgusting, irresponsible and distasteful. Shame on all those responsible for their lack of care, foresight and respect


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, nostalgia. I'm all in favor of razing old building to build new ones. Especialyl if they are very modern and high-tech.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> Oh, nostalgia. I'm all in favor of razing old building to build new ones. Especialyl if they are very modern and high-tech.


Yes, but you are very strange.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> Oh, nostalgia. I'm all in favor of razing old building to build new ones. Especialyl if they are very modern and high-tech.


I would raze down the colosseum, who cares about that old crap, we can build new, bigger and high- tech stadium there :dunno:


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Suburbanist said:


> Oh, nostalgia. I'm all in favor of razing old building to build new ones. Especialyl if they are very modern and high-tech.


No.. I don't want to reply, because I don't want to swear or anything.. You must have absolutely no heart to say something like that.. indeed you also seem to like big sprawly destructive suburbs, so that would further confirm my first quote..


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

socrates#1fan said:


> Why the HELL was this allowed to be demolished? That makes me sick.
> 
> It reminds me of an old church here in Indianapolis that was demolished. hno:


I feel very sad for what's happening everywhere in the world.. sacred places being razed by money makers.. That's just shameful! I know Asia and America have been suffering by this more than Europe hno:


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

AmoreUrbs said:


> I feel very sad for what's happening everywhere in the world.. sacred places being razed by money makers.. That's just shameful! I know Asia and America have been suffering by this more than Europe hno:


It is more severe in Asia than it is America, but it is a big problem.

A lot of it has to do with the communities that get a hold of these structures. If they feel no connection to them, they feel no loss at their demise.

This church in Indianapolis was built ages ago by European-Americans. They, and their descendants have all vanished from the neighborhood.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The gothic cathedral was amazing and I can't imagine why they would demolish it. But luckily it seems this demolition of old structures is lessening.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

It was, apparently, in a very bad conservation condition as stones kept falling down. Still... the ruthless way it was demolished lets me think it was an excuse to some extent... nothing was saved and it cost 350,000 euros to get the job done...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

AmoreUrbs said:


> No.. I don't want to reply, because I don't want to swear or anything.. You must have absolutely no heart to say something like that.. indeed you also seem to like big sprawly destructive suburbs, so that would further confirm my first quote..


I'm in favor of the new over the old, the future over the past. Only buildings that are relevant on a national scale should be preserved. "yet another late-19th century American Gothic cathedral" doesn't fit the threshold. 

It is not about "having a heart", it is about considering buildings as functional things that you can use and throw away, in a sense, when they have outlived their usefulness.

Would a city put in a museum every single vehicle its police, snow plowing, EMU ever used?

Would a city save ever lawn mower used to keep its gardens neat?

Would a city store old pipes used on its sewage system as they are replaced?

So why would a city hoard on buildings that have no longer a function to perform? Especially when those buildings are privaty prorety and not a city property?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> It is not about "having a heart", it is about considering buildings as functional things that you can use and throw away


well, quite.

I thinking having no "soul" would be a closer description, as you seem incapable of seeing anything beyond its function, even if a lot of modern buildings are disastrous from a functional point of view.



> , in a sense, when they have outlived their usefulness.


Is enhancing the aesthetics of the environment not a use?



> Would a city put in a museum every single vehicle its police, snow plowing, EMU ever used?
> 
> Would a city save ever lawn mower used to keep its gardens neat?
> 
> Would a city store old pipes used on its sewage system as they are replaced?


No, because they'd be of no loss. Nobody would look at the modern replacements and think them inferior.



> So why would a city hoard on buildings that have no longer a function to perform? Especially when those buildings are privaty prorety and not a city property?


So you think cities should knock down old buildings that they don't even own?


You must be the kind of person who'd go to Milton Keynes and think "yes, all cities should be like this"


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> , it is about considering buildings as functional things that you can use and throw away, in a sense, when they have outlived their usefulness.



That would put buildings in the same category as a used condom.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Paper Ninja said:


> That would put buildings in the same category as a used condom.


LOL


----------

